# Help Dating Omega Pocket Watch Please



## Craiginuk (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi - new to Forum so hello!

Please could someone have a look at photos to help date this Omega pocket watch. Case serial number (4564551)puts it between 1907 and 1912 but I was hoping to get it a bit closer. Can't find any number on the movement so not sure if this might have been replaced at some point? Have tried to show the hallmarks etc.

Can't figure out how to add pics here so hope it's ok to link to a set on flickr.My link

Let me know if you need any other pics. Thanks in advance.

Craig


----------



## Craiginuk (Mar 4, 2011)

Sorry - link not working - try this:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/craiguk/sets/72157626082086553/

Craig


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

I think the reference on the case is the number in question here, dating smack bang in the middle of the '4 million' serials.

1910-1915 (probably early on, WW1 was on in 1914 slowing production). I'd guess 1911/12/13, but there will be more detailed archives out there.

Omega will usually dip into there own archives for a fee (I think its Â£50) and give you every scrap of info you need.

The case is really nice, the 925 denoting sterling silver (as you probably knew). Given the softness of silver its done well to survive so long in such good condition - obviously looked after.


----------



## Craiginuk (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. Would the glass and dial be original or do you think these have been replaced? Just surprised the dial does not have the Omega symbol on it. Also - should there be a number on the movement somewhere?



kevkojak said:


> I think the reference on the case is the number in question here, dating smack bang in the middle of the '4 million' serials.
> 
> 1910-1915 (probably early on, WW1 was on in 1914 slowing production). I'd guess 1911/12/13, but there will be more detailed archives out there.
> 
> ...


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

I've seen Omega movements before without a serial number - just a jewel count etc. This was probably made BY Omega, as opposed to the Dennison cased ones (as an example) which are made up of Omega dial/movt, but the case externally sourced.

Movements leaving the Omega factory to be cased elsewhere should have a movement number on to verify them.

I'd be surprised if its the original glass - these yellow over time, and a 100 year old watch would likely be showing signs of age. The dial could have been re-finished, but they do tend to stay white and fresh looking provided the glass has been held firm - especially the enamel ones.


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Craiginuk said:


> Thanks for the reply. Would the glass and dial be original or do you think these have been replaced? Just surprised the dial does not have the Omega symbol on it. Also - should there be a number on the movement somewhere?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a very nice example

If a pocket watch has not been carried, it can look almost new, even when over 100 years old

It's a 925 silver case, I can make out the import stamp but not the date letter. The back of the case can be a good indicator of use, if it's engine turned and it looks sharp and crisp, then it hasn't been carried (you'd be a little surprised how many weren't) and the crystal would probably be original. The dial looks original as well, might have been cleaned but it could well be untouched. I always use a loupe and look at the screws in the movement, again, if it wasn't carried, it might not have been serviced so the the screw heads will be pristine.

Needs a nice chain and fob now 

Chris


----------



## Craiginuk (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks - where do i look for the date letter?

Really enjoying using this pocket watch. My wrist watch is in for service so I'm carrying this in my jeans pocket - great to be using it and it is keeping pretty much spot on time!



a6cjn said:


> Craiginuk said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the reply. Would the glass and dial be original or do you think these have been replaced? Just surprised the dial does not have the Omega symbol on it. Also - should there be a number on the movement somewhere?
> ...


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Looking at the movement on zoom, it would appear that the centre wheel is not jewelled, whereas the 3rd, 4th and escape look as though they are. So this would appear to be a fifteen jewel movement. I hope I am correct in this assumption....though I have no doubt somebody else with more knowledge will confirm or deny that!


----------

